# Food Safety News - 01/02/2021..... Lithuania orders destruction of eggs contaminated by Salmonella



## daveomak.fs (Jan 2, 2021)

*Lithuania orders destruction of eggs contaminated by Salmonella*
By News Desk on Jan 02, 2021 12:03 am Lithuanian authorities have ordered the destruction of some eggs from Ukraine because of the detection of Salmonella. The State Food and Veterinary Service (VMVT) prohibited the sale of medium sized white eggs in packs of 10 with a shelf life until Dec. 26, 2020. More than 38,000 cartons of eggs were affected. An investigation into... Continue Reading


----------

